# Archery seminar with Dave Cousins



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

sounds very interesting , but why in Amos ?


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Because a group of archers from Amos contacted me about it ... I contact Dave and here we are, archery clinic in Amos 

Also, everytime I try to organize this in the Montreal region, it's a fail!


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

hey mr 731....where is amos?


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

In Québec mr 9 ..... 6h north of Montreal!


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Technically, more north west. It's near the Quebec Border with Ontario, not too far from Timmins. About 3 or 4 hours north of North Bay, ON. It's also a very nice little town! We were very well recieved there for 3D nationals there a couple years ago. They put on a great shoot on a great course. It is a bit far from your major airports though.... lol Maybe portage in?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

truth is 9 hours from Ottawa ...


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Sure, 9 hours if you're driving a broken down Winnibago. I drove it in about 5 and a half or 6. And it was up-hill both ways!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bruce 5 or 6 hours what where you wearing a catheter or something some of us have to stop and unload


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I made a special page for the seminar for updates or other informations. 

I have 7 confirmed participants. If you are interested, contact me via PM or email.

http://pgremeaux.com/en/dave-cousins/


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

mr 731...
Does mr cuzins speak french?


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

No mr 9s ... the seminar is in english!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

13 registration so far!

contact me if you are interested!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Still some places left!


----------

